# Hornby Hogwarts Express



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

So, about a month ago I won one on ebay, looked like it had been dropped when it got here, anyway I figured should be ok mechanically, cleaned it up, lubed it and put it on track, it was kind of slow, then picked up speed, then smoked then went pfffzzzzttttt and never moved again.. 

Fast forward to yesterday when another one I had found on ebay showed up, loco only, so cheap as chips.. went through this one thoroughly today as I had some time finally, everything looked, put it on track and it just made my power supply hum... after some more digging I found the dead short!! There are two brass plates with fingers on them to pick up power from the wheels, one touches chassis and other has a wire, but insulation on the wire had come away a little and was touching both plates... so I stripped em both down, and used best bits from each one.... shes a runner now.. also added the front plate which is always missing


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2019)

You did an excellent job, Darren.


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks guys... it wasnt easy putting it back together after stripping 2 down to nothing, eyes ain't what they used to be, so many small fiddly bits... even the helping hand didnt help much...


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

That is a nice set. I thought about getting a similar locomotive. The Hornby is OO which would fit in better with all my Hornby and Bachmann Branchline stuff. I suppose any Hogwarts train would be in OO as opposed to HO, but this set makes me wonder...

https://www.ebay.com/i/323703197906...8%26rvr_ts%3D62fe9e7d1690ab12287795ebffd57556

Tom


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

That's iffy... being as bachmann does both oo and ho, theres so much stuff on Ebay listed as ho when in fact it is oo, if you are interested in getting one, Hornby is releasing a new one this year, in either dcc ready or dcc equipped, right around 100 pound for dcc ready.. hattons is taking preorders now... new one is also hall class which is correct versus castle class( old version) which is not..


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

https://www.hattons.co.uk/430639/Ho...tle_in_Hogwarts_Railways_red/StockDetail.aspx


----------

